# A few questions about WSD selections...



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

This is the first time I have really checked out this portion of the site, and have to say that it is a very good reference tool for not only women but men as well (who are willing to listen).

My wife and I had our second child on May 15th, and she now wants to really attack her "baby fat" in a number of ways. We both work, and her interest in riding is both for exercise as well as spending time with me. She asked me about a women's road bike and I told her honestly that I know very little about them. We ended up going to a few shops looking at a few models, and came out with the following information:

1.) She really liked the positioning of the Trek Pilot WSD 2.1 (2006). She felt it steered quickly enough and had a smooth ride. Fit looked good to me, but she said she wanted to keep her options open. THE size of the Trek was a 50cm (the website says its a 51cm)

2.) She also rode a Ruby Pro and really liked the feel of the full carbon frame, not to mention Dura Ace, but is unwilling to part with that amount of cash. However, she felt more stretched out on the Ruby Pro. (This was also a 51cm)

She is 5'5" tall, has longer legs and a short torso (like many women), and is focused on fit of the bike and definitely looks. She is the type of person who does not care about components, but understands enough to want @105, and will ride more if the bike is great looking.

SO, my question is: what models are out there that resemble the two she rode, while possessing a certain aesthetic quality that women love? We are going to continue looking at shops, but I wanted to get some opinions from others. She will be reading this thread, although she does not currently have an account here. I just want to be able to help steer her in the right direction. Incidentally, we have not been to a shop with a single female employee, something I was hoping for.

As a follow-up, has anyone out there had an experience with the new Madone 4.5 WSD? She saw it on the website and said one word: Wow. Evidentally, they are phasing out the Pilot after the next calendar year, to be replaced by the Madone. 

Thanks for all the help in advance!:thumbsup:


----------



## MayGirl (May 12, 2006)

Hey there Magsdad and wife!
First, I'd scan all the many previous threads here concerning WSD bikes. There's a ton of great info but you'll also notice a trend: in the end everyone usually agrees that she'll have to figure it out for herself by getting on and testing a lot of bikes. And you/she shouldn't limit her test rides to just WSDs: many are barely any different than similar sized "men's" bikes but you pay for the "WSD specific" label. The ones that are different (not just in color) may not actually fit her better than non-WSD bikes.

I am 5'6", fairly even leg/torso length ratio, small hands and started on a WSD. After a fast learning curve found the fit totally wrong from the type of riding I gravitated toward no matter how much we fiddled with swapping stems, crank arms, etc. (after four months I started racing competitively). But, regardless, initially I was only looking at WSDs when I picked up the sport and ultimately regretted it -- the moment I got on my second bike (a non-WSD) I couldn't believe how much better it fit. But, again, it's a very personal thing.

Good luck!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

The two bikes she rode are just different kinds of bikes, with the Pilot (whether WSD or not) designed for a slightly more upright casual riding position, so I'm not surprised that the Ruby Pro felt a tad more aggressive (shorter headtube, lower bars, even if all other geo is the same). That's such a personal preference thing that there's no right answer.

Cannondale makes a number of women's specific models, so I'd add that to the mix with Trek and Specialized.


----------

